# Weed ID



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Can someone Id the light green looking weed? Sorry that was as close as I could get.


----------



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

You'll have to pull it out and get a closer pic to be sure, could be quack grass. Hard to tell from this pic.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Better picture


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Or is this just tttf


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Also any idea why my new lawn is yellowing a tiny bit in spots?


----------

